# Car rental



## Ellie Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

Is renting a car to drive worth it?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

No.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

no.

Only rent when your own car is in the shop and you cant drive otherwise.


----------



## Ellie Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for response!
I called UBER support to ask about promotions for renters and they do offer them (ex. I you complete a certain amount of rides they’ll cover rental fee) although they weren’t specific about how many ect.. so I def don’t want to get stuck with that fee if I don’t fulfill driving time


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Ellie Bell said:


> Is renting a car to drive worth it?


You should decide it for yourself. Is your question, "Will I make money?" It depends on how much you drive and the terms of the rental. If you are asking if you would make so much money you'll forget it is s rental, same thing. Is your question, is it better to not drive rideshare at all? Still the same answer.

Ask your last boss if it is worth it to rent the office. Your car is your office. And promotioms are good to think of but they are pressure.

It is worth making an investment.


----------

